# New to me - 1936 Cycleplane



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 28, 2015)

Original paint 1936 Cycleplane.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a beautiful schwinn prewar. Congrads.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sweet, one of my favorites


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2015)

Magnificent!
That has to be one of the cleanest originals of that model around.
Outstanding acquisition, Aaron.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice one Arron!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 28, 2015)

Great Bike!


----------



## REC (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for making me ruin yet another keyboard.... They don't take well to excessive drooling.

GORGEOUS!

REC


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 28, 2015)

Love it in black!
...you know how it is...you'll never go back.


----------



## larock65 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonderful bike Aaron! 
What a pristine example!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 1, 2015)

Not a Schwinn guy, but this bike grabs my attention! Very nice bike[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artifex (Jul 4, 2015)

That is one beautiful bike.  I am glad you have it; I would be immobilized with indecision: "I wanna ride it!!!' fighting with "I don't want ANYTHING to happen to it!!"


----------



## bike (Jul 4, 2015)

Unreal!!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful bike! Thanks for posting it, would love to own one someday! Joe


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 18, 2015)

boy would i love to have one of these!! what a bicycle!! love it!

please let me know if you ever decide to part ways with it haha


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2015)

i dont know....looks too shinny....  ....................................congrats    lucky devil


----------



## schwinning (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Ajay Taylor (Jul 23, 2015)

If I had that Schwinn I would sell my cars and spend the rest of my life riding that beautiful bike. When I was a kid, I got hit by a car and it bent the bike badly (not to mention that I had double vision for two weeks!). With my luck, I would repeat my perfmormance and bend it in half. I love that bike. No wonder Pee Wee was so upset!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Artifex said:


> That is one beautiful bike.  I am glad you have it; I would be immobilized with indecision: "I wanna ride it!!!' fighting with "I don't want ANYTHING to happen to it!!"




I'd ride the wheels off that puppy! I am a little more careful with original paint bikes though.A restored bike can always be repainted, replated, etc... V/r Shawn


----------

